# Ipad et Google Document



## brgakordepo (7 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,
Est-il possible d'utiliser le service "google document" via le navigateur web.
c'est à dire écrire un googledoc et le partager en ligne.
Et d'une manière générale, peut-on utiliser les services google (agenda, site, documents, ...) aussi simplement qu'avec un portable ?
voilà, vos réponse seront déterminantes pour moi quant à l'achat d'un Ipad en lieu et place d'un MacBoock.
voilà merci


----------



## Alycastre (7 Juillet 2010)

Google Docs pas possible d'intervenir avec le navigateur de l'iPad, en partie sur des tableaux xls, pas les .docs .... 
Mais on peut éditer avec des softs tierces, du style " Documents To Go " qui travaillent en local ou en ligne avec iDisk, Mobile Me, Google Docs ...
Les services Calendrier et Agenda fonctionnent bien


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

eh oui, ça a été ma seule mauvaise surprise avec l'iPad... On peut consulter Google Docs, mais pas éditer le contenu en ligne... Il y a beaucoup de plainte des utilisateurs. Il n'y a plus qu'a espérer que Google fasse une app pour iPad qui fasse tout ce qu'on peut attendre de ce super service. 

Pour le moment, je cherche une app gratuite qui permettait d'éditer au moins localement puis exporter vers le serveur... Mais je n'ai encore rien trouvé.


----------



## mashgau (9 Juillet 2010)

C'est clair que pour le moment, on est obligé de passer par goodreader (et encore faut faire un copier / coller du doc) après avoir modifié le fichier dans une autre application. D'ailleurs, Page ne fonctionne pas avec goodreader j'ai l'impression ...

Bref, y'a encore du boulot de cet coté là c'est clair !


----------

